# Moebius Glow Mummy??



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was wondering if there are any plans for a glow version of the Mummy kit? Frank? Dave? I just got my Chiller Theater Glow Frankenstein...AND LOVE IT! The double figures idea is a real bonus! Good news in a bad economy!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'd buy a glow mummy although I really want an extra base (to use with the Aurora Kharis mummy...).


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

So.I guess me and djnick are the ONLY 2 people who would dig a Moebius glow version Mummy??? I think if they did glow and non-glow figures like they did with the Chiller Frankenstein,and maybe a glow cobra,that would be sweet. A glowing Mummy inside a regular sarcophagus would be creepy.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just saw this lads and you can count me into your group :thumbsup:
Glow Mummy would be coooool!
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We have had thoughts about it, but it would have to be an exclusive somehow. Believe it or not, the Mummy has been the slowest selling kit to date.... To do another run as glow just wouldn't be feasible, but a short run for a show is most likely.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm suprised that clown Kirk hasn't replied in here yet - He loves glow kits! :freak: :lol:



Moebius said:


> We have had thoughts about it, but it would have to be an exclusive somehow. Believe it or not, the Mummy has been the slowest selling kit to date.... To do another run as glow just wouldn't be feasible, but a short run for a show is most likely.


That is hard to believe - Every thing about the Mummy kit is fantastic! 

Well, I certainly hope it ends up as a show exclusive :thumbsup: We NEED a glow Mummy!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Slowest mover? Wow. That is hard to believe. I have one, but did'nt get the Invisible Man.Not because it's lacking,but I never saw much in him personally,he he. Might get him one day,just to have that cool lab gear. But a glow Mummy I do want. An exclusive would be cool w/me,or maybe a prize for some contest. I too love glow kits,bein' a 60's-70's kid. Thanks for answering my question,though.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd like a glow mummy.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I'd like to win the lottery too! - "Like to" and "get to" are two differnt things......
IF & when we sell through our inventory of Mummy kits I'm sure that we'll consider a glow version as part of any re- order we MIGHT place....
Some times kits just do not sell well enough to invest in an inventory that will tie up warehouse space better used for faster moving merchandise....It may be that Mummy is just such a kit. It is possible that we won't run more kits when we sell out.
I think that we're confident that we could sell a small run of glow kits however it is not possible to just run a couple hundred glow kits by themselves.
If we have Mummy glow kits available at some future date you can rest assured that we won't hide the fact.
Dave


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That does surprise me. I know hardly anything about what kits will sell or not but hope it pays in the long run for Moebius. Out of interest what's the fastest best selling figure kits Moebius/Dave?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Dave, you mean you're not gonna cast one up just for me? Hmph! 

There is a nice thread on here where one of our members created a very fine glow mummy with paints - colors and everything. That would probably be the best route to go. Of course, it means I would have to buy another mummy kit.

Ok, you twisted my arm.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Fine Scale Modeler just did a review of the Mummy kit in the latest issue (Quite a good review at that). Hopefully that will speed up sales a bit!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

It was quite a surprise on our end to see low numbers for it. We'll see how it ends up in the long run. Best sellers at this point? Jekyll is still top of the charts. I think it hit at the right time with little competition. That's part of it all now, so much is out there to buy! Second on the sales list is the big Seaview.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

hedorah59 said:


> Fine Scale Modeler just did a review of the Mummy kit in the latest issue (Quite a good review at that). Hopefully that will speed up sales a bit!


I bet it will! Its such a great kit, I've often wondered if the word just hasnt gotten out yet to the general public. Its not like you see these kits in every toy store, grocery, dimestore and drugstore. Its a different market than it was in the 60's with Aurora, dats for sure. I bet there are a slew of potential figure building, 50+ year old people out there who never set foot in a hobby shop, but that would buy these figure kits if they knew they were available..


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe some people don't even know about it, especially if they aren't on the net so the more exposure it gets the better. I'm not surprised at the Seaview being second but I'm surprised at Jekyll being the top seller even if it's a nice kit.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

How about selling the glow mummy pieces as an add on? We can buy the Mummy kit AND glow pieces for a special price? That way you don't need to produce more complete kits AND sell some more Mummy kits!:wave:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Mitchellmania said:


> How about selling the glow mummy pieces as an add on? We can buy the Mummy kit AND glow pieces for a special price? That way you don't need to produce more complete kits AND sell some more Mummy kits!:wave:


That would be the only way it would work, but it's costly to go back and just have a couple hundred sets made. If the tooling is not pulled and in use, there are minimums and charges for getting it ready to inject. Maybe at some point we can do this, but not really soon!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Great! I hope this eventually happens :thumbsup:


----------

